# Successful home round for BMW Motorrad in the EWC.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

-_photo from RoadRacingWorld.com/BMW Motorrad France Team Thevent (99)_

*BMW Motorrad France Team Thevent* finished in second place on the podium at the "Eight Hours of Oschersleben" while the Penz13.com Franks Autowelt Racing Team took victory in the Superstock class.

Oschersleben/Munich, 18th August 2013. The specialists from BMW Motorrad HP RaceSupport had reason to celebrate at their home round of the 2013 FIM Endurance World Championship at Motorsport Arena Oschersleben (GER). At the "Eight Hours of Oschersleben" they played part in the successes of their partner teams with the BMW S 1000 RR in several classes. In the overall classification, BMW Motorrad France Team Thevent finished on the podium in second place. In the Superstock class, the Penz13.com Franks Autowelt Racing Team rode to victory, finishing sixth in the overall classification. The Open-category was won by the rs speedbikes racing team, who were also fielding an RR. The eight-hour race at Oschersleben marked the third and penultimate round of the season.

Erwan Nigon, Sébastien Gimbert (both FRA) and Damian Cudlin (AUS) shared duties on the #99 BMW S 1000 RR of BMW Motorrad France Team Thevent. During the whole race, they put in consistently fast laps while not taking unnecessary risks. The team carried out faultless pit stops at every rider change. Consistency and the great performance of the whole squad paid dividends and after eight hours, the #99 RR crossed the line in a superb second place. BMW Motorrad France Team Thevent now prepares for the final race of the 2013 Endurance World Championship, the "24 Heurs Moto" at Le Mans (FRA) on 21st September.

"We came to Oschersleben looking to get some points on the board with a podium finish, and we achieved our goal", said Team Principal Michael Bartholemy. "All three riders, as well as everyone in the team and at Michelin, have worked hard for this result and I want to say a big thank you to them all for their efforts."

In the Superstock class, the Penz13.com Franks Autowelt Racing Team showed a strong catch up with their RR to take the victory. The squad of former racer Rico Penzkofer (GER) took the win with the riders Jason Pridmore (USA), Pedro Vallcaneras (ESP) and Steve Mercer (GBR) after starting from fifth in their class and tenth overall. With this success, the reigning champions took the lead in the overall ranking of the FIM World Endurance Superstock Cup. Before the final round at Le Mans, they have an advantage of 11 points to their closest rival.

"I am more than happy! We got the win in front of our home crowd, in front of all those fans", enthused Team Principal Rico Penzkofer. "I want to thank everyone in our team, our riders, our Crew Chief Gordon, and everyone, who crossed their fingers for us! Party on!"

"We had a really great weekend at Oschersleben. Congratulations and a big 'Thank you' to the teams and riders who made this home round for BMW a special one", commented Berthold Hauser, General Manager BMW Motorrad HP RaceSupport. "For the BMW Motorrad France squad, consistency and a faultless performance were key to make best use of the potential of the RR and they were rewarded for their strong performance with their first podium of the season. We now focus on the big finale at Le Mans. Our specialists keep working hard with the team in order to further improve our strong package and to find the perfect solutions for the requirements of the French circuit. In the Superstock class, the Penz13.com team made a big step towards their goal to defend their title. We at BMW Motorrad HP RaceSupport will do everything to allow our partners to have a similar successful weekend at the famous 24-hours race at Le Mans."


----------

